# Keep a cavity clean?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

We've got two weeks before we head back to Finland where we have insurance, we have zilch here in America while we're visiting.

We found Hubby has a small cavity on his back right tooth and it hurts when he drinks anything cold and all. We'll get it filled in when we get back.

How can we keep the cavity clean until then? I'd appreciate any info.

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

There used to be this cavity wax stuff you could buy at the drug store to stick in it till you could get to the dentist. I think it had clove oil in it.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I've found that brushing my teeth with hydrogen peroxide helps a lot. Sometimes the pain goes away for months. If it helps me (my mouth is a total trainwreck) then I think there is a good chance it could help him, since it sounds like his teeth are in better shape.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I am retired military, so we have socialized health-care provided for us which is what so many Americans seem to want badly. The dental portion of my coverage however would cost me an additional $200/month enrollment fee. We have found that it is far cheaper to just walk into a dentist's office and ask to be seen, and pay with cash.

I think that if you simply walk into a dentist's office without an appointment, explain that you are in pain and are willing to pay cash; they will fit you in, within a few minutes.

My wife has done it, and we have done it with our children.

Once the military's optamologists could not get a piece of brass out of my eye, they were afraid that if they pulled any harder it would pop out my retina. So they scheduled me to see an opthamologist the following week. They suggested that I just wait a week with a paper cup over my eye, and a piece of brass sticking out of my eye ball, until the specialist had an opening for me. Instead my wife drove me off base, into town, to an opthamologist's office. He fixed me up right then and there and only charged me $35.

Sometimes cash can fix everything and it really does not cost that much.


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

The dental wax is what I would suggest also. You can also use a bit of Tea Tree Oil on a cotton swab. Add directly to the tooth. It has cured many of mouth infections (bad wisdom teeth) and helped get me to a point that I could get to a dentist to have two cavities filled. 
Hope he feels better, what ever you choose.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

You might ask around to see if there is a dental clinic in the area that charges on a sliding scale. We have one that charges a flat rate of $30 no matter what they do. If you explain that you will be flying, they should get you in before the flight.


----------

